# cat or mouse



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Eewww - creepy!


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

M'k... that got my attention.


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

Now that is weird! lol


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll never look at a cat, with out seeing a mouse looking
back at me like that. Love it!


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Definitely a cat balancing a mouse on its nose before it eats it. Talented cat!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

"You look like you'd be a terrific dinner..."


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good one.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

That's creepy--but well done!


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

That is COOL!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

wow! that's so clever....well done!


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

a cat that ate a mouse but didn't swallow!!



yourmother306 said:


> .


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Srange


----------



## weinotknit (Dec 26, 2014)

What is in the scarf? I couldn't make it out. Maybe kittens?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Cat, after eating the mouse.
Or, mouse wishing it were a cat (delusions of grandeur)

Scarf??


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Ha ha, good one. I tried to concentrate on a cat but the mouse kept popping up!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cute!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

spooky


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

julielacykntr said:


> Definitely a cat balancing a mouse on its nose before it eats it. Talented cat!


I like that one. I also agree creepy


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, that is great, thank you for sharing.


----------

